# Daten mit Excel aus verschiedenen Sichten



## Martin240 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Liste in Excel (siehe Anhang), die ich gerne aus verschiedenen Sichten betrachten würde. Sie zeigt eine Liste von Leuten und wer zu welchem Zeitpunkt was gemacht hat. Erstmal ein Bild, danach die Erklärung:







Tabelle A ist die eigentlich Tabelle die als Datenquelle dienen soll. Alle Tabellen befinden sich dabei auf einem eigenen Sheet. Tabelle B ist genau an der Diagonalen gespiegelt. An sich kein Problem, erste Tabelle kopieren, Rechtsklick auf dem zweiten Sheet, Inhalte Einfügen -> Transponieren. Das ist zwar relativ einfach, aber gehts auch noch einfacher? Ich habs mit Funktionen versucht, aber da werden keine Formatierungen übernommen. Diese wären aber schon wichtig, da sonst die komplette Visualisierung flöten geht. Mit Makros kenne ich mich nicht aus, vielleicht gehts auch damit?

Die Tabelle C wiederum ist eine Sicht, die die Abteilungen in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Da sehe ich leider gar keine Möglichkeit das automatisch und erweiterbar zu gestalten, so dass es sich an die Daten aus dem ersten Blatt anpasst wenn diese erweitert werden.

Es können übrigens jederzeit neue Leute hinzukommen und alte können aufhören, diese würden entsprechend dann nach ihrem Austritt keine Abteilungen mehr zugewiesen bekommen bzw. vor ihrem Eintritt würden keine existieren.

So, dann bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge.

Grüße


----------



## Yaslaw (14. Oktober 2011)

Speichere die Daten nur 2-Dimensional und du kannst mit verschiedenen Pivots drauf zugreiffen


```
wer | wann | was
--------------------------------
Max Mustermann | Januar 10 | Einkauf
Max Mustermann | Februar 10 | Marketing
```


----------

